# Care for Surrogate



## jen28 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi there, could I ask another question... I have just spoken to my local PCT and they are not in agreement with surrogacy, does this mean if we were lucky enough to have our surrogate fall pregnant abroad would the local hospital not care for her during her pregnancy and birth??

Thank you for any help

Jen


----------



## Hulkster_89 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ive heard of surros under going ivf in other countries then being taken care of during pregnancy in the UK :S If the surros is a UK resident then the NHS cannot refuse treatment or care as far as I am aware


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with Hulkster the NHS (I'm an employee of the NHS) cannot decline to care for a pregnant woman wherever she chooses to give birth- why did you need to speak to your PCT? It is your surrogate's hospital /cpmmunity where she will be receiving her care during the pregnancy that is the issue (maybe it is the same as yours?). I would speak to the Head of Midwifery wherever you choose to give birth and arrange to meet her if there is an issue with surrogacy. Also contact you MLASO for your region and the MLSC where there are user reps as well if you meet with issues. Good Luck


----------



## jen28 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I spoke to PCT just to see (naively) if there was funding for ivf involving surrogates, but the person said that this area does not support surrogacy and we would have to ask if the surrogate would be treated on the nhs, I have spoken to my gp this morning who said the same as you in that they would be treated the same as anyone else, which will be comforting news for our surrogate, we had assumed this would be the case but the comment from the pct introduced doubt.
Thanks also for the info about MLSC, didnt know they existed and they look like a useful group to be in contact with!

Thanks again for your help and advice


----------

